# Car Ferry Video, CLASSIC Worth a few minutes



## rrdude (Jul 31, 2012)

There is "something for everyone" in this classic

 Old RR markings, old freight cars (notice the journal boxes) first generation punch-card computers, yard operations, and of course, the loading, and unloading of both rail cars and passenger automobiles on the S.S. Badger. 
The graphics used are hilarious by today's standards, (childish might be a better description) but obviously were state-of-the-art then.

Great shots on board showing the level of service in the dining area, white-jacketed waiters, linen, patrons dressed up. Never seen a cut of watermelon THAT big served on plate before!

Right about 9:03, there's a hilarious shot of a passenger, "eyeing" another (female) passenger. THAT too wouldn't go over too well today.

Enjoy.

Oh btw, the car ferry STILL OPERATES, autos and passengers only though, and only Ludington to Manitowoc.

Get on it soon, before they convert from Coal-Fired, to some other fuel


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 31, 2012)

rrdude said:


> There is "something for everyone" in this classic



Jerry - I rode that thing in the 1950's. Big storms and waves on Lake Michigan and there wasn't a person on board who wasn't seasick most of the trip.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 31, 2012)

I've ridden the Badger, but only in it's current incarnation, and the old Ann Arbor Railroad's (Out of Frankfort, MI) Arthur K. Atkinson, (to Kewaunee)

Both were in the summer, and perfect weather. (OK, it rained BOTH ways on the Annie, but I was 12, and for me it was PERFECT, they were still loading rail cars then, Heaven)

Today thou, the Badger DOES NOT operate year-round, so a lot of the heavy seas are missed. Anyone susceptible to motion-sickness thou, may want to take a Dramamine, or get a patch.

Still, "not to be missed".


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 31, 2012)

rrdude said:


> I've ridden the Badger, but only in it's current incarnation, and the old Ann Arbor Railroad's (Out of Frankfort, MI) Arthur K. Atkinson, (to Kewaunee)
> 
> Both were in the summer, and perfect weather. (OK, it rained BOTH ways on the Annie, but I was 12, and for me it was PERFECT, they were still loading rail cars then, Heaven)
> 
> ...


There's an S.S. Badger Groupon available now. I have in-laws who live near Luddington, so we take the Badger every year or two. Our last trip was early this month, and the boat was packed. Every stateroom was taken, and the car deck was full, especially with several oversized semi loads of wind generators, I think. As always, it was a great trip, and an added bonus for being in the back was to wake up and smell the coal smoke through the open window.

I'm as bad a sailor as exists, and I've never felt a twinge of motion sickness on the Badger. Of course, I've only done summer crossings.

I'd go out of my way to ride the last coal-fired common carrier still in private service.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 31, 2012)

rrdude said:


> Right about 9:03, there's a hilarious shot of a passenger, "eyeing" another (female) passenger. THAT too wouldn't go over too well today.


Not just "eyeing" but creepily snapping a photo of her! :wacko:

There's also a shot later on of people throwing food (bread?) overboard to feed the birds. Also something that's not really

encouraged today.

I was kind of surprised to see the bedrooms on the ship...the crossing only takes 4 hours, doesn't really seem to be a need for sleeping accommodations.

Did they used to travel on longer (e.g. north-south) routes?


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jul 31, 2012)

I found that moment around 9:08 funny as well. Definitely would not go over well today. I watched through the entire video, and while I doubt it would regularly save 24 hours over competitors (highly doubt rather) it did look like a nice operation. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 31, 2012)

fairviewroad said:


> I was kind of surprised to see the bedrooms on the ship...the crossing only takes 4 hours, doesn't really seem to be a need for sleeping accommodations.
> 
> Did they used to travel on longer (e.g. north-south) routes?


The Ludington-Milwaukee runs were a little longer, leaving 7:30 p.m. EST and arriving 1:00 a.m. CST, for instance (from the 1962 Official Railway Guide). That's 6-1/2 hours, right? I can say from personal experience that a stateroom is well worth the $49 it now costs. During a day crossing there can be a distinct lack of seating and quiet in the common areas, and at night, well, I'm happy to pay to sleep flat even if only for four hours when there is more driving at the other side. In a rough crossing, I'd also prefer to suffer my seasickness in peace. And of course I can imagine a stormy crossing would probably take longer, too.


----------

